# how many times have you been stung by a bee?



## Aronthaer (Apr 18, 2016)

I've been stung four times. twice in a row when I was little and was hiking next to a beehive, once when I was rolling down a hill when I was like 11 and once last year when I was walking barefoot at camp.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 18, 2016)

Zero.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 18, 2016)

I'll say 3?

I only remember one time when I was 2, and I trode on a wasp xD


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2016)

More like wasps.. twice I think?


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 18, 2016)

I picked 6 because i'm not sure.  when i was little, i was that kid always getting stung by a bee.  then nothing until last year when a wasp got me.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 18, 2016)

I have never been stung by a bee. But I have been stung by a wasp once.


----------



## mogyay (Apr 18, 2016)

once by a bee (i was younger and it was my fault, i feel really bad about it now) twice by a wasp (once when i was sleeping and once when i stood on one bear-foot)


----------



## cIementine (Apr 18, 2016)

21+ all at once


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 18, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> 21+ all at once



O__O WHAT HAPPENED OMG

Also I can't believe I forgot to add a 0 option :/


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 18, 2016)

Never, so I can't vote.


----------



## boujee (Apr 18, 2016)

one time


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 18, 2016)

one time a bee stung me half way through and idk what happened but the bee remained alive and my finger partially swelled up since it didn't finish the sting


----------



## Meliara (Apr 18, 2016)

I used to try and catch bees in those big peanut butter jars when I was a kid.  I'm not sure why I thought that was a good idea.


----------



## Cascade (Apr 18, 2016)

twice back in 2010 when i was trying to kill them.


----------



## Tao (Apr 18, 2016)

Once. It got me on the ass.


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 18, 2016)

Candice said:


> twice back in 2010 when i was trying to kill them.



there was a massive black hornet in my kitchen this morning and it literally took me an hour to muster the courage to try to kill the thing. It was on the window so I literally just took Windex and sprayed it to death. at least the back window's super clean now haha


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 18, 2016)

I fought a bee for my ice cream in Year 2 (waved around running), and it stung me. I got stung again at a park once.


----------



## Rasha (Apr 18, 2016)

I've never been stung by a bee


----------



## radioloves (Apr 18, 2016)

Hmm I haven't been stung by a bee before, but I know some friends that get stung all the time. I'll just vote 21+ because of your bracket comment xD


----------



## Ookami (Apr 18, 2016)

I think i've been stung like 5 times or something. It friking hurts ;(


----------



## Saylor (Apr 18, 2016)

Once when I was younger. I'm not sure how but I just remember feeling really bad about it since I remembered it might die after it stung me


----------



## cIementine (Apr 18, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> O__O WHAT HAPPENED OMG
> 
> Also I can't believe I forgot to add a 0 option :/



i fell into a large pit of bees :^(


----------



## satine (Apr 18, 2016)

I got stung only once. I was ten, and my family was camped out at some lake in Oklahoma for Spring Break. It was back when Sonic had those little Tot plush toys -- they were super cute and we had just gone to Sonic and so I got one and was playing with it. It was all nasty and covered with Sprite, lol, since I had been drinking it. Anyway, I picked it up, and the Sprite had apparently attracted a bee, and as I squeezed it to hold on to it I felt something prick my hand and pulled it away. I don't remember if it really did hurt as bad as I thought it did or I was just overreacting, but I screamed so loud the old couple from the next RV over came out to check if everything was okay. My dad was so embarrassed lol. 

Never again got stung by a bee. (Thank God.)


----------



## seliph (Apr 18, 2016)

I guess technically 0 but I got stung by two wasps on the back of my neck and me upper back at the same time when I was little, that was fun


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 18, 2016)

never


----------



## Tensu (Apr 18, 2016)

Never! I can't vote


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 18, 2016)

Where's the number 0? Luckily, I have never been, and hope to keep that streak.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Apr 18, 2016)

Once, on the thumb, right under where the nail begins. Hurt like a female dog. And I have a phobia of sharp objects and needles, so the panic attack was fun.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Apr 18, 2016)

do all those times i got stung by bees in animal crossing count? if not, then i've never been stung by a bee or a wasp before. i did come close to being stung by one once when i was little, though. i was playing outside when a bee/wasp was flying around and it landed on me for some reason. fortunately it didn't sting me. maybe that's why i'm so afraid of bees and wasps...


----------



## Miii (Apr 18, 2016)

Three times, all on my feet. I used to walk around barefoot all the time, and I got 3 beestings and one wasp sting from walking through patches of flowers, all in one summer. Needless to say, I started wearing shoes xD


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 18, 2016)

Only once when I was very little, and I remember it was whilst I was at some farm park with my mum and nanny, I just started crying and screaming so much. x3 I guess because I used to be a bit more jumpy around bees when I was younger, and bees will only attack you when they feel threatened. So I don't think I'm going to be stung again any time soon since I'm much more relaxed around them now. The fat and fuzzy ones are kind of cute looking.


----------



## Trip (Apr 18, 2016)

Never got stung by a bee in my life and now I'm scared to be because I have no idea what it would feel like.


----------



## ellarella (Apr 18, 2016)

i've been stung zero times and i'm absolutely certain the one time i'll get stung in the future is the time i die of a crazy allergic reaction


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 18, 2016)

never! bees are amazing insects so I'm glad none of them have wasted their life stinging me


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 18, 2016)

I haven't been stung by a bee.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 18, 2016)

I've had bees and wasps swarm me, but I've been lucky in that I've never been stung before.

(you should've added zero to the poll since I can't vote )


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 18, 2016)

I got stung once in 4th grade at recess. I remember this specifically because that was the day Ronald McDonald was visiting my school. We all sat in the cafeteria while he was on the stage. All the other kids got to sit on the floor but since I had gotten stung on my forehead, I got to sit next to everyone else in a chair, holding an ice pack to my head. Everyone was staring at me. Even Ronald came over and pat me on the back cause he felt bad for me.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 18, 2016)

Luckily zero times.


----------



## Oblivia (Apr 18, 2016)

Three times.  Once by a bumblebee (could hardly feel it) and twice by a yellow jacket (0/10 would not recommend).


----------



## Heyden (Apr 18, 2016)

Never actually, I've been close to being stung bc some idiots at school camp decided to knock a beehive out of the tree.


----------



## Twisterheart (Apr 18, 2016)

I've never been stung by a bee but I've been stung by wasps and hornets like five times


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 18, 2016)

Once... when I ran by sunflowers very fast and one just BAM stung me like *that*! *snaps fingers*


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 18, 2016)

I've never been stung by anything so zero


----------



## graceroxx (Apr 18, 2016)

i've never been stung. whenever i see a bee i run the other way, which is quite embarrassing for me.


----------



## aericell (Apr 18, 2016)

I've never been stung by anything and I hope it stays that way


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 18, 2016)

mogyay said:


> once by a bee (i was younger and it was my fault, i feel really bad about it now) twice by a wasp (once when i was sleeping and once when i stood on one bear-foot)



u have bear feet? this explains a lot.....


----------



## mogyay (Apr 18, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> u have bear feet? this explains a lot.....



 i knew it didn't look right when i typed it but i couldn't figure out why


----------



## riummi (Apr 18, 2016)

never - why isnt that even an option


----------



## meowlerrz (Apr 18, 2016)

None, I've never really been around bees much in my lifetime


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Apr 18, 2016)

Technically zero, but I've been stung twice by wasps. Once when it was attracted to my ice cream as a small child, and once on the knee when I knelt on it.


----------



## Dim (Apr 18, 2016)

3 times, one on a playground when I was little, one when I accidently grabbed a wasp nest without looking (oh the agony) and one a few years ago I got stung on the veins of my forearm. :|


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 18, 2016)

It wasn't until I was in my 20's that I got stung by a bee.  Oh man, did it hurt!  I had no idea that bees are sometimes attracted to your shampoo or conditioner smell?  I was trying a new conditioner out and I guess it smelled sweet or something.  The bee got STUCK in my hair and tangled it, I was trying to get it out, and it stung me.  Oh man, my thumb!!!  It was horrible.


----------



## Locket (Apr 18, 2016)

My uncle owns honey bees, and I got stung by 2, and the other 2 are wasp stings (I consider them bees because they are like them)


----------



## hollowbunnie (Apr 18, 2016)

i couldnt even count tbh! i remember as a kid i got stung one time and my WHOLE hand swelled up to the point where i could barely close it. it was the weirdest feeling!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 18, 2016)

0 me and insects get along pretty well, at the moment im trying to catch a spider!


----------



## Dim (Apr 18, 2016)

I wonder if anyone on here ever got stung by a scorpion? xD


----------



## FleuraBelle (Apr 18, 2016)

Lol never have, nevee hopefully will be ^-^'


----------



## Sig (Apr 18, 2016)

never, whenever i see a bee i run. i almost got hit by a car from doing this once though


----------



## CrossAnimal (Apr 18, 2016)

Only once that I remember.


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 18, 2016)

Nox said:


> I wonder if anyone on here ever got stung by a scorpion? xD



yes, i have.  those little b******s hide in your shoes

(lmao, the bad-word censor is broken? i had to add my own asterisks)


----------



## Dim (Apr 18, 2016)

King Dad said:


> yes, i have.  those little b******s hide in your shoes
> 
> (lmao, the bad-word censor is broken? i had to add my own asterisks)


Lol people think bees are bad, some scorpions are actually lethal. Makes me glad I don't live in Arizona >.<


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 18, 2016)

Totally proves my point when I said my dad was killing innocent bees for no reason... He said we'll get stung. Very unlikely. He did get stung by 21+ bees at once, not once, but twice! Because he's an idiot. For me, I said 2. The first one I don't remember what happened. I was very young. The second was in my teens, I accidentally stepped on it (oops, sorry).


----------



## kelpy (Apr 18, 2016)

none, bees love and adore me.


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 18, 2016)

I think i've mentioned this in the forums before, but due to the numerous bee-stings I suffered as a child, I was always afraid of the Winnie the Pooh costumed character at Walt Disney World because his costume had a springy bee around the honey pot that sat atop his head.  My parents would have to drag me into the photo opps with ole Winnie da Pooh...


----------



## Kekky (Apr 18, 2016)

Once. I had accidentally stepped on one when walking outside barefoot and my foot swelled up and itched like crazy. I felt worse about killing the bee though.


----------



## dudeabides (Apr 18, 2016)

I think they're easy to avoid but it still happens. Like when you're looking for money to buy a net and other stuff and shaking trees.  Or if you're not trying to get away just to see what a villager will say or something.


----------



## tobi! (Apr 18, 2016)

I was in P.E. when I was bragging to my friend how I had never been stung by a bee. All of a sudden, a bee landed on my nose and stung me. When I went to the nurses office, the stinger was still in my nose. The next morning I woke up unable to see out of one of my eyes.


----------



## Balverine (Apr 18, 2016)

As far as I can remember, only like twice
I remember one time very well, because I am slightly allergic to bees, and it was super irritating and stuff


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 19, 2016)

King Dad said:


> I picked 6 because i'm not sure.  when i was little, i was that kid always getting stung by a bee.  then nothing until last year when a wasp got me.



SAME! Omfg, I picked ten because I know I was stung a lot of times, but there are three I remember best because of the weirdness. 
First was when we had a pool party in our back yard in summer, and all these kids from the neighborhood were there and everything was good and fine but then I got out of the pool, got a freshly cleaned FOLDED towel out of the pile of towels, unraveled it and threw it around myself and there was apparently a bee sleeping in the towel because I got stung right on the butt.
Second was at elementary school and it was crazy hair day, so my mom had teased my hair all out basically into a huge rats nest and a bee I guess decided it looked like a good and convincing nest because I felt something on my head, went to itch my head where I felt something and the bee stung my hand, and it was like right when we were all lined up before school too.
Third was also at elementary school and I had a lot of friends in grades under me, and my class had JUST had Sex Ed so when we broke for recess all my younger friends came to ask what we learned and I went to climb a jungle gym to get in a higher position to address my followers and a bee was ON the jungle gym and stung me in the arm...


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 19, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Third was also at elementary school and I had a lot of friends in grades under me, and my class had JUST had Sex Ed so when we broke for recess all my younger friends came to ask what we learned and I went to climb a jungle gym to get in a higher position to address my followers and a bee was ON the jungle gym and stung me in the arm...



that's why they call it... the birds and the bees...  _::: puts on sunglasses, cues The Who....:::_


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 19, 2016)

King Dad said:


> that's why they call it... the birds and the bees...  _::: puts on sunglasses, cues The Who....:::_



The bee didn't want me to ruin the surprise for them or something.


----------



## Elov (Apr 19, 2016)

Never. And hopefully it'll stay that way. I always run away from bees. :c


----------



## Katattacc (Apr 19, 2016)

Just enough to not like bees.. well mainly wasps. honey bees are cool


----------



## Zane (Apr 19, 2016)

Twice. First time I was a little kid, there was a bee on the inside of the car door and I grabbed it while I was opening it :/// Second time was several years ago, I was riding in a dune buggy and felt a sharp pain in my arm and there was a little sharp thing sticking out of it, I couldn't even figure out what it was at first hahah I guess we drove into a bee and it quickly stung me as we passed smh.


----------



## Araie (Apr 19, 2016)

I've never been stung by a bee or a wasp, thankfully.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 19, 2016)

Whenever I think of bees I think of this charming ladies photoshoot.



Spoiler: Beautiful Story



Taking pretty pictures in front of a nice old shed.





Hears buzzing above.




Notices it's wasps.




RUNS!!


----------



## Minni (Apr 19, 2016)

I've never been stung by a bee. What does it feel like? XD


----------



## focus (Apr 19, 2016)

why isn't there a 0 option


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 19, 2016)

I sat on one in preschool and stung my butt. Then like a year ago one got me while mowing the lawn


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 19, 2016)

4 times I believe. The most painful was when I accidentally sat on a hornet that was on a pool float. Stung my bum multiple times that cruel piece of ****.


----------



## Chris (Apr 19, 2016)

Once. There was a daddy long legs flying around while I was in the garden cleaning the rat cages and it flew out of view - then I thought I felt something on my head so I hit the insect away. It turned out to be a wasp and I guess I hit it at the worst angle.


----------



## Venoxious (Apr 19, 2016)

21+ Because I was outside with my mom (I was like 8) and we were pulling weeds to make a garden. She pulled a BIG weed, and it was an underground beehive (I didn't know that existed) and they ALL cam out a stung me which made more bees come and sting me. It was a TERRIBLE experience. 0/10 would not try again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Minni said:


> I've never been stung by a bee. What does it feel like? XD



Terrible. don't try it.


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 19, 2016)

Minni said:


> I've never been stung by a bee. What does it feel like? XD



like being stuck with a red hot needle...


----------



## Dim (Apr 19, 2016)

focus said:


> why isn't there a 0 option


The thread creator probably just assumed everyone has been stung by a bee in their life.?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Araie (Apr 19, 2016)

Nox said:


> The thread creator probably just assumed everyone has been stung by a bee in their life.?\_(ツ)_/?



They said that they just forgot to.


----------



## Minties (Apr 19, 2016)

I've been stung twice, which is actually awful because I'm highly allergic to bee stings. I'm also allergic to mosquito bites, which is not fun to live with.

Once I was playing outside during an Easter event and knelt on the grass (and a bee) by accident. It stung me just below the knee cap and swelled so badly that I needed crutches to walk.

The second time was just before a dance recital. I was in my costume, doing cartwheels in the grass and running around with my ballet shoes in my hand when I stepped on one. I had to go on stage in like 10 minutes, so I quickly stuck my shoe on, told people what happened, and danced though it. I could barely get my shoe off of my swollen frankenfoot after I was done and needed to be carried to the car. ): 

Moral of the story- bees: good for food, bad for allergic people


----------



## CuteYuYu (Apr 19, 2016)

I've gotten stung 3 times in my life (all when I was a kid), so now I have a phobia towards them T.T

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't believe in the stay still and they won't hurt you tactic, because I got stung once for literally being under the shade minding my own business. lol.


----------



## f11 (Apr 19, 2016)

I've never been stung by a bee before.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 19, 2016)

I can't vote, zero isn't an option.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Apr 20, 2016)

Never a bee....but does a waste count? I've been stung by them countless times. They hate me. The once I was walking out of work and brushes past a bush and a wasp went into my jumper hood and down my back. Gave me a right sting 4 times  luckily I'm not allergic or anything


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 20, 2016)

I've never been stung and I sure hope I never do cause from what I hear it's awful.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 20, 2016)

Omg no 0times? I haven't got stung by a bee at all. What does it feel like? The only time I got stung was with fire ants.


----------



## GardenGnostic (Apr 20, 2016)

No 0 option? 

I've never been stung by a bee. 
Funnily enough, my sister and I used to cup our hands around bees when we were really young as the feeling of them buzzing within our hands was funny... Luckily we never got stung xD


----------



## tumut (Apr 20, 2016)

I was eating an ice cream cone and one flew ass-first into my face I cried


----------



## jiny (Apr 20, 2016)

Never


----------



## pacemaker (Apr 26, 2016)

in real life, zero. bees are my friends!
in new leaf.. like, 21++++


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 26, 2016)

El zilcho


----------



## OviRy8 (Apr 26, 2016)

None. I haven't been stung by a bee or a wasp for the whole of the 13 years I've lived my life. I don't intend to, either. I steer very clear of wasps and such, especially at this time of year...


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Apr 26, 2016)

once... it was when i was little and i was at a camp and i forget why but i was having a temper tantrum (i'm autistic i have aspergers dont judge me) and i was in the grass and it stung me in the hand >.< i had to go to the camp's nurse to get it out... she got it out with tweezers...



pacemaker said:


> in real life, zero. bees are my friends!
> in new leaf.. like, 21++++



lolz in new leaf... only 2 for me... one for fun (I posted it on Miiverse with the caption "OH GOD NOT THE BEES NOT THE BEES AAAAAAAAA AAAAAAAAA ~Nicolas Cage" can be found HERE)and the other because i was a noob


----------



## mintellect (Apr 26, 2016)

No times. I have a huge fear of bees, wasps, anything that can sting, but I'm good at hiding it. Whenever a bee is nearby I either just stay still or quietly move away and it leaves me alone. The other girls run around and scream and I'm thinking, the bee now sees you as a threat and is now more likely to sting you. Congratulations.
However one time on the bus there was a bee flying around, but I didn't know where it was. I randomly looked down and it was right next to my hand. I freaked out; thank God I didn't get stung.


----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2016)

I was walking down a sidewalk minding my own ****ing business and one of those little jerks stung my elbow.


----------



## xiaonu (Apr 27, 2016)

Only once, but I think it was a wasp
I opened the car door, and didn't see it on the car at all.
It stung and flew away. 
I was little and cried. The stinger was on my finger and it swelled pretty badly but went away within the same day.
It was weird. Really red, swollen, and felt kinda like when your foot falls asleep


----------



## Chicha (Apr 28, 2016)

Twice. The first time was a wasp when I was 5 or 6. That crap hurt. It just wanted to ruin my day.

The second time was a few years ago. I was chatting with classmates outside until class begun. All of a sudden, someone told me my arm was red and when I looked at it, there was a long thin red rash from my wrist to my shoulder welp. It swelled like crazy. I didn't feel a thing but it was so scary. I recall seeing bees outside near the flowers so I assumed that must have been a bumblebee or something. That rash didn't go away until a few days.

I'm allergic to bugs so hence the reaction. ;^;


----------



## piichinu (Apr 28, 2016)

why is never not a choice?? anyway im still deathly scared of bees, theyre my only actual fear in life


----------



## sej (Apr 28, 2016)

3 times, one time I was in the car and one stung me, then another time I stepped on one and it wasn't dead yet so it thought I was trying to kill it so then it stung my finger XD
i cri everytiem


----------

